# storage suprise



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i went ot my storage unit & i was opening boxes & its christmas all over again 

all those postal package have something rail related in them lol


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

How could you have ever forgotten about that!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What other goodies do you have hiding in there? I'd be diving in for a look-see, if I were you!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

you know how it is stuff you put away & then you drag it out later lol im gonna dig into it tonight or tommorow if i get a chance


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

If you find stuff you don't want, give us a call.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i did test the engines today & they all run fine , that makes me happy


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

How well does the Erie run?


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

trainguru said:


> How well does the Erie run?



the erie builts are an A&B units & they run great :thumbsup:


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a storage unit thing going myself. 99% of my train stuff is in
it. 25 years worth of it. I know what you mean about Christmas.
I looked in a few boxes as I moved them to the unit and saw stuff
I had forgot about. We are having costruction going on at the house
and had to move a bunch of stuff out. About one more month and I
can bring my goodies back home and start my dream layout. I get the
old family room, we had a new one built plus another addition. I have
already gutted the old family room and it is ready to finish the walls.
I too have boxes of proto, athearn BB, rivarossi engines that have never
been run. Can't wait to oil them and get them running.


----------

